# Spalten definieren



## Guest (2. Feb 2009)

"Spalte" VARCHAR2(4000 BYTE)"

Wenn ich so eine Spalte anlege, was bedeutet das nun genau?

Ist dieses Datenfeld nun immer 4000 BYTE groß oder ist das nur die Maximale anzahl an Byte die da rein gehen dürfen?

Weil eigentlich kommen in diese Spalte nicht umbedingt große Texte, aber ich will nicht ausschließen dass doch mal was großes rein muss.

Nun ist halt die Frage was ist nun wenn ich solch eine Spalte anlege? Maximal angabe oder benötigt das dann immer 4000 Byte?


----------



## foobar (2. Feb 2009)

Nein, Varchar ist dynamisch d.h. 4000 Byte ist die maximale Größe.


----------



## tfa (2. Feb 2009)

Das kommt wohl ganz auf die DB an.


----------



## foobar (2. Feb 2009)

Normalerweise ist Varchar immer dynamisch. Wenn eine DB überhaupt kein Varchar kennt wie die Informix 7.x, dann wird immer die selbe Anzahl Bytes belegt egal wieviel Daten gespeichert werden.


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2009)

Es ist eine ORACLE 11


----------



## foobar (2. Feb 2009)

Dann kannste davon ausgehen, daß Varchar auch wirklich Varchar ist.


----------

